# Jumping Snows wtih?



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have heard of guys using cow decoys to sneak on geese in the past and having it work great for them. But for that you would think a guy would at least need some other cows in the area. Do you guys think a mirror would work? If you took two mirrors and made it into a V shape and put handles on it. I know you guys are all about decoying and so am i but there is some situations where that is just not possible. Let me know what you guys think about the mirror idea.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I read a couple of post on here about that. They say it works.

I use to have a book with a picture of a mirror field blind in IL. Said it was deadly on cloudy days for honkers but not so good when the sun is shining.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that someone makes a product that is for this use. I am not sure what the name is or if it works, but I do know that there is one out there.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Its called the shadow shield. http://www.theshadowshield.com/

I have also heard that it doesnt work the best on sunny days.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

last year when the juvies came through a buddy and me used two deer silohouet decoys and we shot 286 in one day snuck all day long spent about 250$'s in gas which sucked but it was a fun shoot


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious...you say the juvies were moving through. Do you target the juvies more when sneaking? I figured guys would go after the front push more when there is more birds and opportunities.


----------



## open minded snow hunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I was given two of the shadow shields to test on snows this year I have only been out one day and used it on a group of 150. If the paired up Canadas sitting on the edge of the flock had not busted me I would have gotten more thatn 3 snows but I think they might work. I leave to start chasing them in ND this Friday and wont stop for a week or until I get my fill. If these things really start workin I 'll make a post ! But I hope I can do a little decoying too.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> But I hope I can do a little decoying too.


I hope you do too!! 
:beer: 
Enjoy your trip...


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

those shadow sheilds look really cool.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I also found this one

http://www.sportclimbers.com/stalkerindex.htm#

seems to be similar and cheaper , but not quite as nice.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

The video with the shadow sheild sneekin on the canadas in Nodak... Lame! :eyeroll: That doesn't look very fun...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> The video with the shadow sheild sneekin on the canadas in Nodak... Lame! :eyeroll: That doesn't look very fun...


And he only got one bird!


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

what do you guys think of the sportsclimber web site and there product. i think it is nice that it all comes in a cylinder but what about the rolled up reflective sheet how durable do you think that is.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to admit that thing looks like it works pretty well, could work well as a blind for bowhunting


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Have used cow decoys before. They do work well even out in rice fields were there are no cows within 20 miles of the geese. If you think about it, down here you can send your dog out to the geese and the dog will get within 20 yards of them before they will get up. I think its the same basic concept, they think that its another animal and not a hunter that can shoot them. They know they can fly away from the animal just before it gets to them.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i missed the whole front flight last year due to school and the time they came through i was back home on spring break, had one chance to get out near the end of flight and it worked out, we spent alot of time driving but in my mind it was all worth it. might even try it this weekend as this is the only weekend i'll be able to hunt this spring


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

i got 2 cows we use that about about 8 or so feet long and about 4 feet high. Works good if there cows anywhere around the flock. gotta move sorta fast though and really watch the birds and find where they are heading.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I think scheels carries that second less expensive one


----------

